# Egress through intervening space - F1/B



## Elm Group (Oct 22, 2011)

I am working on a heavy equipment rental facility and would like one of the 2 required exits from the 2nd floor office (B1) to pass through the shop (F1).

First question, what is the definition of "accessory" in paragraph 1 of 2009 IBC 1014.2 below.  Is the office area accessory to the shop and therefore can exit thought the shop?

Second question, is F1 "the same or lessor hazard occupancy group" compared to a B Occupancy.  Table 508.4 seems to indicate such.

If the answer to either question above is yes, I should be ok?  The bottom landing of the stairway is 5 feet from an exit door.

Thanks for all responses,

Ed

1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces. Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

1. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit.

Exception: Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy when the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 22, 2011)

The easiest solution would be to enclose the stair and exit POT.

Can the "B" occupancy (there is no B1) space be concidered a "MEZZANINE".  IBC Section 505 MEZZANINES shall be considered a portion of the story below and you may be able to make the case that it is a part of the unseperated space.


----------



## imhotep (Oct 22, 2011)

Elm Group said:
			
		

> I am working on a heavy equipment rental facility and would like one of the 2 required exits from the 2nd floor office (B1) to pass through the shop (F1).First question, what is the definition of "accessory" in paragraph 1 of 2009 IBC 1014.2 below.  Is the office area accessory to the shop and therefore can exit thought the shop?
> 
> Second question, is F1 "the same or lessor hazard occupancy group" compared to a B Occupancy.  Table 508.4 seems to indicate such.
> 
> ...


I would say the office and equipment storage floor are accessory to one or the other unless the B use is a separate tenant.  If the office is less than 10% then by definition it can be classified as an accessory occupancy and the whole shooting match is an F1.  No separation required between a B and F1.  Meet number of exits and travel distance requirements and provide discernible path(s) of egress travel.  Only 1 stair required?  Look at 1021.2.  Accessibility should be reviewed.

2009 IBC

508.2 Accessory occupancies. Accessory occupancies are those occupancies that are ancillary to the main occupancy of the building or portion thereof. Accessory occupancies shall comply with the provisions of Sections 508.2.1 through 508.2.5.3.

508.2.1 Area limitations. Aggregate accessory occupancies shall not occupy more than 10 percent of the building area of the story in which they are located and shall not exceed the tabular values in Table 503, without building area increases in accordance with Section 506 for such accessory occupancies.


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2011)

Would say no and no

Unless the people in the 2nd floor are direct supervisors of the people in the F

And not secretaries or the like

Could see like some one posted just enclose from the bottom of the stairs to the exit

How many sq ft on 2 nd floor????


----------



## mark handler (Oct 22, 2011)

There is no SEPARATION OF OCCUPANCIES required between the F1/B. Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy when the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.

The question is " Is the F2 a lesser hazard occupancy group"?

In most cases yes, but you might be able to make a case, base on what the F1 is Fabricating....


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 24, 2011)

The IEBC considers F2 to be a lesser hazard than B when it comes to egress. F1 and B are at the same hazard level. T 912.4


----------



## mark handler (Oct 24, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> The IEBC considers F2 to be a lesser hazard than B when it comes to egress. F1 and B are at the same hazard level. T 912.4


Well there you go.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 24, 2011)

Unless the people in the 2nd floor are direct supervisors of the people in the F

And not secretaries or the like

???

Since when is it the case that occupancy separation and exiting through accessory or intervening rooms is based on whether or not the people working in those areas are supervisors or secretaries? Is there a code section that states that?

Agree with Mark Handler. No separation, and the 2 occupancies are similar in hazard.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 24, 2011)

"I am working on a heavy equipment rental facility...."

Don't think this qualifies as a F-1 or F-2 as nothing is being manufactured. It may be a S-2 or a S-1 dependent upon how much service and repair work is being done on  the RENTAL EQUIPMENT.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2011)

In the old days you could have a supervisors office in the middle of a factory, and not have to worry about seperate exiting issues



			
				Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> Unless the people in the 2nd floor are direct supervisors of the people in the FAnd not secretaries or the like
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


----------



## imhotep (Oct 24, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> "I am working on a heavy equipment rental facility...."  Don't think this qualifies as a F-1 or F-2 as nothing is being manufactured. It may be a S-2 or a S-1 dependent upon how much service and repair work is being done on  the RENTAL EQUIPMENT.


I agree that a heavy equipment rental facility is more appropriately an S-2 or S-1.  Wonder where the OP came up with F1?

Had a BO classify a 150 SF unoccupied cell tower equipment building on a hilltop as an F2 because it had a man door.


----------

